# Does anyone recognise this mare?



## MrsRW (23 April 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


Hi does anyone recognise my mare Dancer? Her Passport doesn't have much information. I would love to know some more about her life before we brought her. 

Thank you


----------



## maree t (23 April 2014)

Hi if you are on facebook you might be better spreading it about on there. there are local groups and also others national like chit chat and tack. She looks lovely and very distinctive so hope you find some answers


----------



## MrsRW (23 April 2014)

Thank you, I'll try Facebook


----------

